# New Year New Goals



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

So I haven’t actually posted here in quite some time.. since maybe June I believe but since then Finn earned his CGC, we did a lot of dock diving, he got his Dock Novice title and earned an invitation to the National Championships in Florida (we did not attend due to family vacation) and have been training consistently with an IPO group and plan to do our BH in March! .... also learning how to stack ?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! It looks like both of you are having a blast. That first pic proves it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the attitude in these photos. Not perfect but great fun, perfect comes later. I look forward to reading about your successes!

My dogs goals this year. nothing formal. I want them to stay in shape and improve in ManTrailing. Also I do some oddball dog dancing sort of things to keep busy when it is too nasty outdoors to go for long walks and adventures.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

@car2ner haha thank you!! I'm very excited for this year. Ohhh very cool I need to find some fun indoor activities to do too for when the weathers bad. ManTrailing?? haha


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats! Good luck, and hope for lots of success for you guys in 2018


----------

